# What's Bruce Eating in Chinese Connection?



## mcjon77

Hey All,

I got the five pack DVD of all of Bruce Lee's movies (except Enter the Dragon) the other day and I've been watching Chinese Connection.  There is a scene where Bruce is hiding in a Cemetary, eating something he roasted on a camp fire.  What is it?  I know this sounds like a stupid question, but when I was looking at it I realized that it had 4 legs, so it couldn't be a bird or fish.  it was to thin to be a small pig, and the legs were too long to be a rat.  I have my suspicions, but I wanted to know what you guys thought it was.

Jon


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Meow!


----------



## The Kai

So much for those Cat-like reflexes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcjon77

Thats what I thought! :lol: 

Jon


----------



## Gary Crawford

I thought it was a rat or squirrel


----------



## Scout_379

maybe a lizard?


----------



## mcjon77

Scout_379 said:
			
		

> maybe a lizard?



Possibly a lizzard, looking at the hind feet.  If I can figure out how, I'll post a still image of it.

Jon


----------



## Rob Broad

Does it really matter what he's eating? It all tastes like chicken anyways. :ultracool


----------



## Guro Harold

Scout_379 said:
			
		

> maybe a lizard?


"Here Lizaard, Lizaard!!!"

Maybe its the Geiko lizard or the AFLAC duck!!!


----------



## Corporal Hicks

Put the audio commentary on, as in have the guy talking about the film and I think he tells you as you come up to the part or just about during it. I'm not sure cant remember, but _I'm sure its a cat!_


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Does it really matter what he's eating? It all tastes like chicken anyways. :ultracool



Exactly, everything off the beaton track tastes like chicken...
Rem. Mike Tysons ear fetish "Tastes Like Chicken" LoL

Funny thing we always say certain things taste like chicken but i wonder if anyone ever wondered if chicken tastes like these things instead of the opposite way around ?

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Patrick Skerry

Chinese food?


----------



## Gary Crawford

ROADKILL!! The chinese are way ahead of us rednecks!


----------



## bassplayer

I always thought it was a rabbit!  The front legs look a little too short for it to have meowed at some point in time


----------



## jukado1

The cannibal is eating dog.


----------

